# african cichlids



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

how many african cichlids could i keep in a 90g?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

African Cichlid is a broad term...do you mean those from Lake Tanganyika or Lake Malawi (those are most popular locations). And more specifically for the Malawians, are you looking at Haps or Mbuna?

Could you be a tad more specific?

I'm going to assume you are talking about Mbuna....the ones in the mixed African tank at the LFS. I wouldn't buy those, but once you choose the types you like, you could have 3-4 groups of about 5 fish in the tank. I'd go with 1m to 3-4 females if possible.


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

i wanted to keep some pseudotropheus lombardoi, neolamprologus leleupi, melanochromis chipokae, sciaenochromis ahli and melanochromis johanni


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

I would not mix the cichlids from the various lakes (the leleupi are tangs).

Melanochromis chipokae and the johannis look very similar, so I'd pick one or the other. Then you could choose another type in its place...maybe some Red Zebras for more color.


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

so the lemon and johanni cichlids are out of the stock list. what about the other three cichlids??


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

The other 3 should be fine together.


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

could i keep a redtailed shark and some loaches or cories with the cichlids??


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

A Redtailed shark should be ok.....loaches are iffy. I'd try to find Skunk Loaches if you can, as they are more aggressive and can better hold their own against the Mbuna. I would not keep cories with them.


----------

